# long term rental



## jacky mclean (Feb 27, 2013)

We are seeking a long term rental in the umbrian area from October (perhaps 4 months) - can be a vacation home - any suggestions where to start?


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

jacky mclean said:


> We are seeking a long term rental in the umbrian area from October (perhaps 4 months) - can be a vacation home - any suggestions where to start?


in abruzzo far superia aria


----------



## jacky mclean (Feb 27, 2013)

Thanks for reply but not sure what you mean?


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

sorry just a poor joke i meant you to look in abruzzo its a far superia aria like in italy every one olive oil is better than the rest but have a look at abruzzo when you get setled in Umbria


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

jacky mclean said:


> We are seeking a long term rental in the umbrian area from October (perhaps 4 months) - can be a vacation home - any suggestions where to start?


Four months you're looking at short term rentals. That means either vacation rentals or other shorter terms.

Your advantage is October to Jan is low season in most of Italy. 

Long term in Italy means at least three years. 

If I was you I think about shrinking your search area. A whole region(even a smaller one like Umbria) is too big an area.


----------



## sheilamarsco (Jul 2, 2010)

if you can't find anything in umbria i have a place in abruzzo would be willing to discuss long term rates


----------



## Dillinger (Nov 30, 2012)

Umbria is chilly in winter. BIG fuel bills. You need to be there in winter? No wonder it is off season. Brrrr. 
Look at "long term rental" in google and then put whatever town.

Long term in english means what you are loooking at ... forget what Italians say. They do not use english.

Ciao


----------



## Rider of Rohan (Oct 19, 2012)

I've had great luck with AirBnB -- there are some nice places available and often people are willing to negotiate. Also if you're looking at Perugia I think the Università per Stranieri website links to a housing website. Sites like Kijiji and Subito also have a lot of furnished listings. Good luck!


----------

